# Giant Food Sale



## HalfSmoked (Jun 27, 2018)

Just got the Giant Food Sale for this week starting Friday 30th June.

Whole briskets and St Louis style ribs $1.99 lb.

Can you believe that happy Fourth everyone.

Warren


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 27, 2018)

No such luck in my neck of the woods. In fact I was lamenting the lack of good sales this year. Funny thing is that pork shoulder almost always goes for 99 cents a pound around the 4th. I haven’t seen a decent sale on pork for at least three months. I was hoping to restock. I only have one partial shoulder in my freezer now. I guess I’m just going to have to pay the 1.49 they are charging at Sam’s for pork butt. I can’t go porkless for long before my wife will revolt. Enjoy the brisket. Buy two and just say one is mine lol.

George


----------



## MW196 (Jun 27, 2018)

We don't usually get our Giant ad until Thursday, so thank you for the heads up. 

Unfortunately the ones by us also haven't been carrying the best quality meat, but since I'm on vacation next week it'll be worth checking out.


----------



## radio (Jun 27, 2018)

I am soooo envious of you folks having such good prices on meat! The least I have ever paid for pork butt was $1.79 per pound and ribs are rarely less than $2.99 per pound!  Brisket has come back down a bit to $2.79 after a recent high of $3.39!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 27, 2018)

radio said:


> I am soooo envious of you folks having such good prices on meat! The least I have ever paid for pork butt was $1.79 per pound and ribs are rarely less than $2.99 per pound!  Brisket has come back down a bit to $2.79 after a recent high of $3.39!


That's so crazy, that your high brisket price would be a good sale price here. Ribs tend to run in that $2.99 range here as well. Pork butt tends to run about the same as your quote unless it's on sale. It's just that in the Summer it's normally on sale ever week or two. Nothing since Memorial Day though. Of course gas has gone through the roof at nearly $3.50 a gallon so I suppose they are justifying the higher meat prices by pointing to the fuel cost for delivering it. 

George


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2018)

Down south, Publix has STL's for $1.99 too.
Also Bone in ribeye for $7.99.
Al


----------



## okie362 (Jun 28, 2018)

No butts or briskets :(


----------



## okie362 (Jun 28, 2018)

My bad.  I didn't look through the complete ad.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 28, 2018)

jaxgatorz Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## matchew (Jun 29, 2018)

We just got our ad in the paper yesterday. Gonna have to make room in the freezer.


----------



## Smokin_North Dakota (Jul 21, 2018)

Just saw this post while looking around, wish I could get some deals like that lol. Living in North Dakota is nice for peace and quiet but sucks for good meat deals lol. Sam's club is my go to as they seem to have the best deals and some good meat.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jul 23, 2018)

radio said:


> I am soooo envious of you folks having such good prices on meat! The least I have ever paid for pork butt was $1.79 per pound and ribs are rarely less than $2.99 per pound! Brisket has come back down a bit to $2.79 after a recent high of $3.39!



Those prices look eerily familiar!  Where abouts are you in SW Missouri?


----------



## radio (Jul 23, 2018)

about halfway between Branson and Springfield.  where are you located?


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jul 23, 2018)

radio said:


> about halfway between Branson and Springfield.  where are you located?


Forsyth.  Just moved here from Fremont Hills.


----------



## radio (Jul 23, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Forsyth.  Just moved here from Fremont Hills.


I am in Branson 5-6 days a week as I have a shop in the Branson craft mall on hwy 165.  Swing by sometime and say hi


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jul 24, 2018)

radio said:


> I am in Branson 5-6 days a week as I have a shop in the Branson craft mall on hwy 165.  Swing by sometime and say hi


What kind of shop do you have...will have to do that.


----------



## radio (Jul 24, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> What kind of shop do you have...will have to do that.


I am a silversmith, so make turquoise jewelry and many other stones into rings, pendants, bracelets and other items


----------

